# good acoustic 1500-2000 range



## electricsmooth (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm not too familiar with acoustic guitars and have been playing a crappy one for a few months. I've predominantly played electric. Anyways, i was at the store today and was being helped out by a guy who doesn't even work there. This was great because he wasn't trying to sell me anything and was giving an impartial opinion. He steered me towards the Larivees which I found to be rather plain looking. I was looking for the cool electric type flashy acoustics. Anyways, I ended up hearing a few different Larivees and was very very very impressed with a $1600 cutaway rosewood guitar. The sound was absolutely brilliant. It really got me away from the whole appearance factor. I was wondering if I should go with it or if I should explore a few other options in that price range. I did look at a few others but didn't hear anything as nice. 

Thanks


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

yeah some builders try to suck you in with a lot of bling, but don`t fall for it. I own 3 Larrivees, none are what we`d call high end...an OM-01 and two from the Lite series but they are fine guitars...and all 3 are mahogany bodies.
For that kind of dough I`d look at top end Yamahas too, maybe something used, I have an LL33J thats outstanding and don`t laugh...Yamaha make excellent acoustics, their high ends are as good as anything being made today and for some unknown reason they don`t hold theur resale value very well...except to other Yamaha owners...so thats why I`s suggest a used one. My LL33J is rosewood too and absolutley beautiful in every way. Since you are an electric player you may wanna look at Taylors, some of the best action on acoustics I`ve ever played... again for that much you probably find a high end used one. I have no trouble buying used guitars, in fact thats all I but now, I`m tired of being the one who takes a 50% devaluation as soon as I step out the shop door...I let others do that now and buy em when they wanna sell em for whatever reason. Any placers that have used guitars in your area? And bringing somebody else...or finding a guy in a store... to play the guitar while you stand in front to ilsten to it is a good idea, you get a totally different feel than when you`re actually laying it. But take your time, nothing worse than rushing a purchase that you may find doesn`t suit you in a couple of weeks.
What model larrivee did you like?


----------



## teledobson (Nov 15, 2006)

*second that*

I find Larrivee's a great guitar at their price point!...they would be hard to beat

I've had two over the course of my playing days and neither dissappointed.

In that range I don't think you can go wrong

And their a Canadian company :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Larrivee guitars are a great Canadian made product. You can get a lot of guitar in your price range.

Have you considered used? A lot of guitarists (me, I'm guilty of having GAS _Guitar Acquisition Syndrome_)) buy and sell some very nice instruments, at good prices. 

Check out the Classifieds in this Forum, particularly this beauty! :smilie_flagge17: lofu


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I recently played a Larrivee 12 string and compared it to a Taylor 12 string that was for sale for about $150 more. The sound of the Larrivee was so much better that a rank amateur would have been able to hear it. Such a difference that I can't even quantify it by saying 'twice' or 150% or whatever. The Larrivee ate the Taylor up.

I am accustomed to hearing Taylors and have to admit that this guitar was the first Taylor 'dog' I have ever encountered, however, I have played quite a few Larrivee guitars which sounded better than similarly priced Taylors-just not by the margin that the two 12 strings differed by.

Hard to beat Larrivee. I would also shy away from the really fancy-looking guitars because the 'bling' gets old but a classic-looking and visually understated guitar will still look great when it gets old.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

Unlike electric guitars, bling and "artistic merit" can steal tone from an acoustic guitar. With that said, it also costs money. When looking for an acoustic, I define if I want a rosewood, mahogany, walnut or maple type sound and then define the top wood, again, in relationship to it's sound that I prefer.
Personally I would sooner have a plain, good, solid wood guitar over a blinged out plywood jobbie. Of course for your price point, everything you look at better be solid wood.
In the world of acoustic's tone takes precidence and astectics usually run 2nd place.
I also know guys who fall in love visually first and cannot get over a plain guitar no matter how good it sounds.
I know a guy who traded a guitar with exceptional sound for a higher model that did not sound near as good but it had more "crow bait" on it than a belly dancer.
Only you can decide what appeals to your taste(s).


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

save another $1000 and go shopping for a used santa cruz, goodall, huss and dalton, beneteau, or something vintage... you'll be getting the last acoustic you'll need.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Play some Guilds, D40's (mahogany) and D50's (rosewood) are right in your price range new, made in North America (other Guilds are offshore), and every one I have played has been killer.

Larrivees, though I haven't owned one, most I have played have been very good.

Do you know the differences in how a rosewood vs. mahogany will sound, and do you have a preference?


----------



## electricsmooth (Jun 18, 2008)

The guitar I saw was a Larrivee LV-03RE. I am definitely going to look at some used now that you mention it. I heard the mahagony version of the same guitar but I really preferred the sound of the rosewood. It sounded more precise if that makes any sense.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

electricsmooth said:


> The guitar I saw was a Larrivee LV-03RE. I am definitely going to look at some used now that you mention it. I heard the mahagony version of the same guitar but I really preferred the sound of the rosewood. It sounded more precise if that makes any sense.


Larrivee is the best solid wood guitar for the money... IMHO and believe me, guitars are very subjective items. You and I have the same opinion about Rosewood vs Mahogany. However, there are days when I like the warmer sound of mahogany. Rosewood yields darker sound compared to mahogany, so it depends on your mood. Hey, that's why you need a stable full of guitars. http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

suttree said:


> save another $1000 and go shopping for a used santa cruz, goodall, huss and dalton, beneteau, or something vintage... you'll be getting the last acoustic you'll need.


The Larrivee won't cost the extra grand and still may very well be the last acoustic that he'll need...and I've played the Santa Cruz guitars, along with the Morgans, the Guilds (yeah the older ones too!!), and a $5000+ Threet (which yes, was incredible).



Grenvilleter said:


> Unlike electric guitars, bling and "artistic merit" can steal tone from an acoustic guitar. With that said, it also costs money.


I was going to get into that in my last post. I agree 100%.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> The Larrivee won't cost the extra grand and still may very well be the last acoustic that he'll need...and I've played the Santa Cruz guitars, along with the Morgans, the Guilds (yeah the older ones too!!), and a $5000+ Threet (which yes, was incredible).



hmm. maybe. i really like the l'arrivees... and while in all honesty, a good cort is the last acoustic you'll need.... the santa cruz level of guitars are still, IMHO, a step better.
judy threet's guitars are incredible. and her inlay work! at $5000 i'd be saving for a manzer though...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

suttree said:


> judy threet's guitars are incredible. and her inlay work! at $5000 i'd be saving for a manzer though...


Well...now they actually start at $6000+...and she has a waiting list of 3 years+. I have been in her shop and she doesn't even have an assistant to do the menial stuff like cutting purfling-she does everything herself. 

If I was stinking rich I'd buy one just for the simple fact that I don't think anyone builds one better and they will always be rare since she only builds about 10-12 per year.


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

I've had a Norman ST68 Solid Spruce Top and Indian Rosewood Back w/ Fishman Prefix Pro for about 6 or 7 yrs bought new approx $1000. It sound as good as a 2 - 2.5K Martin and it's beautiful, fit and finish are near perfect and it's Canadian made.

Don't overlook a lower priced Guitar, just because it's not a "top or well known name". The true test of an Acoustic is time and the more you play it the better it will sound. It's always a good idea to try an older/used model of the same guitar when possible to see how time, use, workmanship and quality improve the sound. 

With the money you save you can get an acoustic amp or put a downpayment on the new Bose system.

All things being equal there is nothing wrong with a Larivee, it will come down to how it feels in your hands and how the sound resonates in your heart.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

Everybody is different, but for my 2 cents, you can't have just one guitar. They are like children, everyone is different and they all have different qualities. Sometimes I get joy from this one, then I get joy from that one. Also you will just get heartache from a bad one. Good ones come from good stock. Larrivee doesn't make a bad one. Some of the other manufacturers have started to produce very disappointing products... You can get a used Larrivee for less than 800, so they are in your price range. If you buy a guitar with plywood in it, you will probably be satisfied at first but somewhere down the road, you will wonder why you didn't get the solid wood model. Mostly because plywood doesn't mature and grow with your playing.
Bottom line... Solid woods throughout and a good brand name. Preferably not made in asia. Not that they don't make good guitars, but I don't believe they will hold their value over time. Did I mention Stonebridge!!! Just listen to their tonal quality and you will be in love.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I`ve got some old all solid wood Yamaha Dynamics, oldest is early 50s and they went out of production mid 60s when Yamaha introduced the FGs, some I`ve paid very little for so I`m not worried about them holding their value, and I bet nobody would have guessed how the market has gone crazy for old MIJ electrics in just the past few years. The most I`ve paid for a Dynamic was $150.oo, best money I ever spent on an acoustic/nylon string...in fact I like them so much I now have quite a few of em.


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

I've had my Larrivee D03 for eight years now and it never ceases to amaze how good this guitar sounds. 
Anytime I'm in a music store that carries Larrivee's I play a few and find they are always sound consistantly great tone wise.


----------



## Skeezix (Oct 3, 2006)

I bought a Larrivee LV-03RE last year brand new and absolutely love it. Just can't get enough of it. Play it hard or soft, it'll do anything for you. But yeah, try everything out until you find the right one for you.


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

Another IMO...acoustic guitars are one place where extra $$ definitely yields extra tone and quality. If I had $1500-2000 to buy an acoustic, there is no question in my mind that the only thing I'd consider would be a Santa Cruz OM/PW, D/PW, or a Martin V-series, OM or D, 18 or 28, depending on your preferences. A Santa Cruz is going to be more consistent, but Martin makes some great guitars in the V series.

(Or, if you have another ~grand, you can ask me about my Huss and Dalton pre-war D-18 style guitar...which, while astoundingly good, is collecting dust in the guitar closet :wave


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

These recomendations are all great. Ive played a lot of high end stuff, and it all comes down to what you like. I could say that some of the above mentioned guitars ive played didnt do it for me, but obviously, it did it for them. Man youve really got to decide for yourself. Play lots of different ones, and before you finally decide on one in perticular, Ask them to put on some fresh strings and try it again.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

Big White Tele said:


> These recomendations are all great. Ive played a lot of high end stuff, and it all comes down to what you like. I could say that some of the above mentioned guitars ive played didnt do it for me, but obviously, it did it for them. Man youve really got to decide for yourself. Play lots of different ones, and before you finally decide on one in perticular, Ask them to put on some fresh strings and try it again.


Good suggestions. One thing that occurred to me while reading these was... you must let new strings settle in for a short time.. They usually sound very bright at first. After a day or two they mellow out. Also, when I play an acoustic in the guitar store, you get all kinds of sympathetic resonance from the other guitars, which makes a guitar store a really bad place to evaluate the sound of the guitar. Unless they have tryout rooms, which most do.
Lastly, I just read on another forum, that a brand called "Silver Creek" at a very well known online store (google it), has a great deal on solid wood guitars.. You can get one for as little as $299 with case... However be prepared to pay almost the same amount for shipping to Canada. I'm always looking for a good deal, but usually end up getting what I pay for!! Surprise surprise!


----------



## shortstrings (Oct 20, 2008)

*Acoustic purchase*

Couple thoughts. Buy a good acoustic and then deal with getting it electrified. Dont buy an acoustic because you like the pickup system. unless you just looking for a stage acoustic but even then the better the acoustic the better it will sound with a pickup. THere is a real movement back to sound hole pickups due to there natural sound and string to string balance also they work great in high volume settings and they dont have the quacky compressed sound you can get from peizo type pickups. Finally take note of the body size and shape. Smaller bodies are typically better for fingerpicking and larger bodys like the dreadnought are Great for flat picking. 
You cant go wrong with a larivie THey have there own size or did have the L" size series that i thought was a great all around guitar. Also alot of Larivee have the wider neck 1 3/4 as does Taylor. This allows for better fingerpicking style and a narrow neck is better for chording and flat picking. I like the wider neck because I have big hands and I find it more comfortable. Hope this helps


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

shortstings said:


> Also alot of Larivee have the wider neck 1 3/4 as does Taylor. This allows for better fingerpicking style and a narrow neck is better for chording and flat picking. I like the wider neck because I have big hands and I find it more comfortable. Hope this helps


Don't mean to be picky, but that's a generalization and everyone has to come to terms with what works best for them.

For example, I find a 1 3/4" neck to be highly preferable to a 1 11/16" for flat picking fiddle tunes (not that I do much of that anymore). I can go either way for playing chords or finger picking. For context, I normally play Fenders with a 1 5/8" neck when I play electrics.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

Good advice from both rbbambino and shortstrings.

The Silver Creek guitar that rbbambino speaks of is made at the same factory as Recording King and is owned by The Music Link. For the price point, you won't find a better deal on a solid wood guitar anywhere. You may be able to find them at Cosco as well. Some stores stock and some are order only.

These guitars are NOT Recording Kings and a few short cuts have been taken to get the price down but they are not major. Things like not sanding the inside of the guitar and not putting an endpin hole in the body but very minor stuff. They are definitely related however.

You can save a considerable amount in the brokerage and duties that really bump up the price if you are able to have the guitar delivered to the closest Kinko's or UPS store within the USA and pick it up yourself. Then you have to pay the duty and gst/pst at the CDn customs but the money you don't give to fed-ex for brokerage fee's make it worth while IMO.

I have been flatpick'in for quite a few years now and I'm just learning that I cannot use a 1.75" nut for extended length's of time as I get a muscle strain in my fingers from the tiny little extra stretch it takes me as opposed to the 1 11/16's nut. I only notice it when I have to play 3 days in a row but with the 1 11/16's nut width, I don't have the same level of discomfort.

Many of my students prefer the wider 1 3/4" nut as they have less chance of muffling some of the strings but I think as one progress in their skill level and technique, it don't become as much an issue.
I once watched a giant of a man who had fingers like sausages and hands the size of dinner plates play a very intricate piece on a 1 11/16" nut width HD-28. I'm not sure to this day how he was able to do it.

Go with what makes it easier for you personally and as you develop, you will notice the "little things" that make it easier or harder.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes... to the previous couple of posts. I find it interesting that we tend to discuss the nut width and for some reason not the chunkiness of the neck.. Forgive my technical terms!! I had a Taylor 714, that had the sweetest sound, but I did find the neck a little too thin and slim to play fingerstyle on it without muffing many of the notes. Then I had a Garrison that had a 1 11/16 nut, but the neck felt like a baseball bat (big end)!! I think you can play on any of size of neck, but what neck do you find comfortable? There probably isn't an answer to that question, because I find that it really depends on the moment in time when I happen to pick up the guitar. That is why I should really own a high end guitar store!!! The problem with that is that I would never part with any of the guitars. Come to think of it.. I think I do own one of those stores :smile: At least my wife and my bank account would agree with me on that point.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

"The problem with that is that I would never part with any of the guitars."

ROFL... I hear you.... my problem as well ! :wave:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

I have the money to buy what I want and I chose a Taylor 814CE. This guitar is suited for recording and/or live performance amplified. My axe is not a sit down on the sofa type guitar. I love playing Larivees for personal relaxation.
Go to Taylors web site and take a look at who plays Taylors and where. Remember, there are different guitars for different applications. IMO, my Taylor sounds outstanding amplified, as good and often better than brand x.


----------



## Rwinder (Oct 20, 2008)

I just bought my first Acoustic this summer. The process was long and hard but extremely fun. These are my insights to acoustic shopping. 

1. find out if you like mahogany or rosewood
2. decide what body style (shape, size etc) you like
3. nut width and scale length you like. 
4. lots of shops don't change strings on guitars... ie a good guitar in a shop can sound like pure garbage with corroded strings on it. massive problem... 
5. "Try" to not pay attention to the Flash and ornamentation on the guitars
6. make sure you are demoing the guitars with a good Pick, it makes a massive difference...massive.
7. Two guitars of the same brand and model can sound complete different. 

I think i played every single acoustic in this city, some more then once before i finally figured out what i wanted. i ended up with a plain old martin d18 which turned out to be cheaper then most of the guitars i was considering and seriously smoked every guitar i played except one (the Collings version of a d18) that was way above my budget.


Play as many as you can, i hate to say this cause its so cliche and cheesey but one will speak to you...


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

Rwinder said:


> 1. find out if you like mahogany or rosewood
> 2. decide what body style (shape, size etc) you like
> 3. nut width and scale length you like.
> 4. lots of shops don't change strings on guitars... ie a good guitar in a shop can sound like pure garbage with corroded strings on it. massive problem...
> ...


This is excellent advice. When I'm at a high end acoustic store, my favorite kind of store to visit :smile:, I ask them to change strings on a guitar if they are too old. They are glad to do it as they know it helps sell the guitar. Except for the Acoustic Guitar Store here in Calgary, most of the nicer acoustic stores I visit are while I'm on biz trips. So, I leave a really thick ProPlec pick in my work bag so that I know the guitars are going to sound good while I'm playing them.

rbbambino also makes a good point about thickness of the neck. And, it varies by guitar. Some of my guitars have such a thick neck that most people find them uncomfortable to play. My tele has a huge C neck and I couldn't play it if it was wider than 1 5/8" at the nut. My Huss has a huge neck, for an acoustic, only a Martin D18A or a Collings V neck are bigger, but I'm fine with the 1 3/4" nut and wider bridge spacing ala pre-war Martins.

Playing the guitar before buying is key, not surprisingly. I think Collings is only guitar I'd consider buying without playing first...maybe Rockbridge.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

All the advice given in this thread is very good and it comes from a number of perspectives. I never play electric, but I notice that others who have commented do play them, so that gives us a different perspective. For me personally, I have settled on a 1 3/4 inch nut, which both my Larrivee (L series) and Stonebridge 23-CR have on them. When I first got the Larrivee, it took quite some time to appreciate the neck, but now it is thee most comfortable for me. If you play fingerstyle, you will eventually want a slightly wider nut than the normal 1 11/16 inch on most guitars.


----------



## sowk1 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Larrivee*

I have a Larrivee Omv-03re. I upgraded the electronics to a dual source unit and replace the nut and the saddle with bone. I buffed the satin finish to a semi-gloss. I play this guitar every Sunday in Church through the PA system. This is the best acoustic guitar I have ever owned. The Om size suits me perfectly and because I use the electronics I don't need the volume of a dred or jumbo. I like the 1 and 3/4 neck and the frets are good.

I went to the Larrivee factory in Vancouver and they gave me a bit of a tour. Lots of fun and it is interesting to meet the people who made your guitar including Matthew Larrivee.


----------



## Firestrung (Oct 26, 2008)

Everyone here gives good advice, and I will add my voice to those who recommend the Larrivee. A great guitar with a lot of value.

I will also recommend Takamine, more specifically the Supernatural series. They're in the same price-range that you mentioned. While I'm not a HUGE fan of Takamine, this series is an outstanding value. And, in my opinion, their Cool Tube preamp is one of the best on the market. I own the TAN16C, and while I know a dreadnaught is not for everyone, they have a grand concert model and a jumbo model in this series. They're also pretty rugged, and come with a great case and warranty. The neck is also super comfortable, and it has a nice cutaway, strap buttons already installed and just a pure, great tone.

But again, the Larrivee is also a great buy as well. In my opinion, if I was shopping for a new acoustic, the Larrivee or the Takamine would be the two I would be trying to decide between.

Good luck!

Ryan


----------



## billdraper (Oct 28, 2008)

*I was the guy!*

:wave: That was at the Long and Mcquad in Victoria...right! Ha! I don't think so but it's a small world anyway...first guitars I went to were the Larrivees, too, when showing this fellow some guitars.

$1500-2000 is a good budget....check the US cities classifieds craigslist,etc like Seattle, Tacoma, Portland even Bellingham area....some fantastic used in the US of A now!!!

Lots of great advice here!! Lots of personal preference comes into play...one's perception of what sounds good is important. Like for example bass response, or midrange projection, or clarity and sustain or balance of all of the strings sounded at once, etc

Cheers

Bill


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Just thought I would clarify something that was said on the first page of this thread. In terms of Larrivee, the satin models are made in BC and the gloss models are made in Oxnard, California.

I brought home a Larrivee PV-09E on Friday and must say that I am in love with this guitar. Although I love my Taylor 110, of course, my Larrivee is in a whole different playing field due to the solid sides and back and ROSEWOOD! I'm a major rosewood junky.

So, where am I going with this, I don't think it's been suggested that you also try Taylor. Depending on what style you prefer, the higher end of the DN, GA, GS or GC are all very nice, depending on your taste in wood and shape.

Also to be considered is our tanked dollar. I just brought the Larrivee home because it was bought by the dealer b4 the recent Larrivee price increase and b4 our dollar tanked. Therefore, if I were to buy the model below mine, without the cutaway or electronics on board, I would have been paying the same $. So, you might want to buy b4 the dealer can jack up the price.

Lots of things to consider.


----------



## tony_duggan_smith (Nov 9, 2008)

*Bling Bling Bling*

I couldn't help but hear the sound of the Bling coming from this thread.
I'm a guitar maker who apprenticed with Larrivee years ago, has worked with my good friend Linda Manzer on her instruments for many years and I even do my own thing. I have to say that I spend very little time trying to rope people into any kind of 'bling'. I got pearl and abalone out of my system early on. Of course there are sound ports, arm rests and 'the Manzer wedge' which Linda and I developed years ago and we don't charge extra for by the way (the wedge that is)!!!!!
I hear people complaining about how much guitars can cost and if it is worth it or not. The Manzers that were made twenty years ago are worth many times over what the original buyers paid. That is a sign of the respect that Linda has earned as a builder. Some of us having been doing this for a long time and are actually pretty good at it. It is very satisfying to make an instrument with wonderful materials and be able to take the time to do your best work on every component where you're not counting the seconds to save another buck. There are lots of affordable guitars out there and I'm just as happy having those manufacturers take care of that part of the marketplace. I have some great friendships that have been formed from guitar commissions and the relationships you can develop through the process. It's all good. There is room for us all in this guitar loving planet! 
Tony


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice post Tony. It's always good to hear from someone who has a different perspective, and the years of experience you have dedicated to your art/craft.

Can you send me some of the "pixie dust" you and Linda :bow: sprinkle on your guitars? I would like to try a little cross-pollination on a few of my instruments.


----------

